# Cringe Time



## User (20 Nov 2015)




----------



## Markymark (20 Nov 2015)

Why? Driver drove at a vulnerable road user who also had priority. One had to back down, why not the one who was in the wrong and was bullying their way through with the risk of injuring the other for being assertive?


----------



## rideswithmoobs (20 Nov 2015)

Because he spoke like a prick


----------



## Saluki (20 Nov 2015)

I have done the same thing. Although once I went through my gap, I said 'thank you' to the driver, in a polite tone.


----------



## rideswithmoobs (20 Nov 2015)

Really is no need. All the petty crap over whose piece of road, whose right of way, cock fighting in the street over nothing when people are blowing us up and killing us. Get a grip on life and treat each other with respect


----------



## Dec66 (20 Nov 2015)

Hmm. Driver in the wrong, but we all make mistakes.

I'd have just slowed up and waved him through myself, but that's because I wouldn't have been battling Strava.


----------



## rideswithmoobs (20 Nov 2015)

Dec66 said:


> Hmm. Driver in the wrong, but we all make mistakes.
> 
> I'd have just slowed up and waved him through myself, but that's because I wouldn't have been battling Strava.


----------



## Markymark (20 Nov 2015)

Disagree. It's not about which side of the road and who got there first but he drove AT a vulnerable road user.


----------



## Spinney (20 Nov 2015)

And he didn't shout or get sweary...


----------



## rideswithmoobs (20 Nov 2015)

0-markymark-0 said:


> Disagree. It's not about which side of the road and who got there first but he drove AT a vulnerable road user.



He drove at a gap not at a vulnerable road user unless I missed them shouting out the window 'I'm driving straight for you m*****f*****'
Who has ALWAYS given way when the obstruction is on there side ? 
The cyclist was arrogant and up his arse trying to prove a point. Well done, another motorist who hates cyclist. A bit like the number of car drivers who hate us 'thugs' who ride motorbikes with our disregard for speed limits......I know, I will pop a wheelie as the lights turn red and accelerate off at high speed in a 30 mph zone......huh that told them didn't it. I win I win


----------



## ianrauk (20 Nov 2015)

All such petty bollocks.


----------



## Markymark (20 Nov 2015)

[QUOTE 4015602, member: 9609"]no she didn't, no evidence of that whatsoever. she may of simply misjudged the cyclist speed and made a minor error.
A good rider / driver is tolerant of other road users mistakes, it was obvious well back that the car had committed itself, the cyclist could have simply eased off and avoided the conflict, but no, he had to pedal into the confict then act like a drama queen[/QUOTE]
Actually the cyclust was much further back from the parked car than the driver than I realised.


----------



## Dayvo (20 Nov 2015)

ianrauk said:


> All such p*R*etty bollocks.



Ah!


----------



## nickyboy (20 Nov 2015)

Sure the car driver made a mistake. But then the cyclist acted like a prick. The car driver tried to move a bit to the side to let the cyclist through when the cyclist blocked his way. But the cyclist wanted to make a point and forced the reverse

And he's got an irritating voice


----------



## jefmcg (20 Nov 2015)




----------



## OskarTennisChampion (20 Nov 2015)

Driver was lucky it wasn't Ronnie Pickering


----------



## Globalti (20 Nov 2015)

I've been in the same situation at pinch points, on bike and in car when I've had priority. @totallyfixed actually waded in once very convincingly when a motorist took issue with my refusal to be bullied. 

We have a pinch point in our street which is part of the measures to deter rat runners so I always exercise my priority and will just sit pointing at the priority arrows until they back down.I expect I'll get stabbed one day.

I wouldn't shout and wave imperiously though.


----------



## bladesman73 (20 Nov 2015)

Ah man, that cyclist was a dildo. Just cycle past and tell them if you wish,but dont make them reverse


----------



## bpsmith (20 Nov 2015)

[QUOTE 4015602, member: 9609"]no she didn't, no evidence of that whatsoever. she may of simply misjudged the cyclist speed and made a minor error.
A good rider / driver is tolerant of other road users mistakes, it was obvious well back that the car had committed itself, the cyclist could have simply eased off and avoided the conflict, but no, he had to pedal into the confict then act like a drama queen[/QUOTE]
Spot on!

The driver was almost through and the cyclist could have sped up their journey if they had simply allowed life to happen.


----------



## OskarTennisChampion (20 Nov 2015)

Makes me glad I only do Off Road,on trails big and wide enough for everyone to pass.
If I had to go through all that crap day after day,to see who can be the biggest arse,I would give up cycling


----------



## Drago (20 Nov 2015)

And what did he achieve? Bugger all, other than delaying his own journey.

So why bother?


----------



## bpsmith (20 Nov 2015)

Most people don't have to on the road tbh. Cause and effect!

This guy reaped what he sowed and wasted everyone's time and continued having a sh8 day being so pent up with needless aggression.


----------



## Drago (20 Nov 2015)

He even talks like Alan Partridge.


----------



## snorri (20 Nov 2015)

rideswithmoobs said:


> All the petty crap over whose piece of road, whose right of way, cock fighting in the street over nothing when people are blowing us up and killing us.


Maybe it's because we are considered to be soft on bullies that people think they can blow us up with impunity?


----------



## Hip Priest (20 Nov 2015)

What sad lives these people lead.


----------



## steveindenmark (20 Nov 2015)

I think they are as dumb as each other. We often come to points where you both have right of way and one of you need to give way. We are supposed to share the road.

If I were on the bike I would have just eased off a bit and the problems solved.


----------



## rideswithmoobs (20 Nov 2015)

snorri said:


> Maybe it's because we are considered to be soft on bullies that people think they can blow us up with impunity?



Nope, we allowed them into uk and listen too much to human rights activists. My point was this is a cyclist acting like such a dick over nothing when important things in life are happening


----------



## snorri (20 Nov 2015)

Open Reach parked on a pavement, polis on a double yellow, militant cyclist and inconsiderate driver all within a 10 metre radius, it's like a recipe for fireworks


----------



## rideswithmoobs (20 Nov 2015)

snorri said:


> Open Reach parked on a pavement, polis on a double yellow, militant cyclist and inconsiderate driver all within a 10 metre radius, it's like a recipe for fireworks



Think it's a paramedic/fast response quack on double yellow. How dare they park there whilst attending an emergency. Cyclist should tell him to move immediately, back up! Back up now


----------



## snorri (20 Nov 2015)

rideswithmoobs said:


> Think it's a paramedic/fast response quack on double yellow.


You're right, it says Ambulance on the back, I couldn't bear to watch the video twice to check.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (20 Nov 2015)

[QUOTE 4015554, member: 9609"]He may be in the right, but that is embarrassingly cringe worthy - no wonder *some people hate us*.
[/QUOTE]


rideswithmoobs said:


> Really is no need. All the petty crap over whose piece of road, whose right of way, cock fighting in the street over nothing when people are *blowing us up *and *killing us*. Get a grip on life and treat each other with respect



Hate us? Killing us? Blowing us up?

Us? Who exactly?

In neither instance is there an "us"?

Get a grip.


----------



## Drago (20 Nov 2015)

Behave like a Dilbert long enough and it'll backfire, as is demonstrated in this public information film from The Republic of Texas...


View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=0vCIzlwgfJI


----------



## winjim (20 Nov 2015)

Maybe the HC says the cyclist had priority, but I'm pretty sure it also says not to act like a bellend and start ordering people around.


----------



## LocalLad (20 Nov 2015)

If I were driving in that situation, I would have let the car through, so wouldn't have buggered about on a bike...agree that this is the attitude that makes people hate cyclists


----------



## rideswithmoobs (20 Nov 2015)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Hate us? Killing us? Blowing us up?
> 
> Us? Who exactly?
> 
> ...



I was making the point there is more important things in life to worry about. By 'us' I mean THE HUMAN RACE. All of us. I use the word to describe collectively and as such not discrimanate, so I have a grip.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (20 Nov 2015)

rideswithmoobs said:


> I was making the point there is more important things in life to worry about. By 'us' I mean THE HUMAN RACE. All of us. I use the word to describe collectively and as such not discrimanate, so I have a grip.
> 
> Oh and I did not say 'hate us' so check before quoting


The people doing the killing and the blowing up? Are they not part of THE HUMAN RACE? Are they not 'us' then?

and if folk decided not to post on every occasion there were more important things in life to worry about the existence of every cycling forum on the interwebs would be put in peril...


----------



## GrumpyGregry (20 Nov 2015)

[QUOTE 4015991, member: 9609"]i was just wanting you to feel included Gregry, common, stop being so grumpy and join in with the rest of the family, I know you want to [/QUOTE]
I'm not a cyclist, I just ride bikes a lot.
I'm not a motorist, I just drive a car sometimes.
I'm not a musician, I just play an instrument.
et cetera
et cetera

There is no us.


----------



## Mile195 (20 Nov 2015)

What a massive own-goal for driver/cyclist relations.
Just because the Highway Code says you have priority doesn't mean you can start speaking to another adult like a naughty puppy.
He should try and "live and let live" a bit. After all, we're all just trying to get somewhere.


----------



## rideswithmoobs (20 Nov 2015)

GrumpyGregry said:


> The people doing the killing and the blowing up? Are they not part of THE HUMAN RACE? Are they not 'us' then?
> 
> and if folk decided not to post on every occasion there were more important things in life to worry about the existence of every cycling forum on the interwebs would be put in peril...



The posting was not an issue, I liked the original post. It was the guy in the video I was on about
In answer to your question, No they are not part of the human race or us.


----------



## Venod (20 Nov 2015)

Spinney said:


> And he didn't shout or get sweary



But what an arrogant tone & gesticulation he used, would he have behaved the same if confronted with a big mean looking bloke behind the wheel, I think not, could have been resolved without all the dramatics.


----------



## roadrash (20 Nov 2015)

nobs... the pair of em


----------



## Dec66 (20 Nov 2015)

I've examined the video a few times now, and I can only state that, whilst the car driver was technically in the wrong, the cyclist was, and probably is, an out and out bellend.

Not an epithet I bestow lightly on a fellow cyclist, but there we go.


----------



## Drago (20 Nov 2015)

The humour of the fall is tempered somewhat by the sound of the s*** dribbling down the cyclists leg as he bravely pedals for all he's worth.


----------



## snorri (20 Nov 2015)

GrumpyGregry said:


> I'm not a cyclist, I just ride bikes a lot.
> I'm not a motorist, I just drive a car sometimes.
> I'm not a musician, I just play an instrument.
> et cetera et cetera
> There is no us.


Of course there's an us, there's us Cyclechatters


----------



## bpsmith (20 Nov 2015)

I am not 100% sure that the Cyclist actually has right of way anyway. The car driver was already passing the obstacle as the cyclist arrived. They were there first and cyclist deliberately created an obstacle in themself.

At a roundabout, you give way to the right. What happens when you are there before somebody approaching from the right but not at the junction? You go and the car arriving makes allowance for you and we all go about our day!


----------



## steve50 (21 Nov 2015)

bpsmith said:


> I am not 100% sure that the Cyclist actually has right of way anyway. The car driver was already passing the obstacle as the cyclist arrived.



Common sense should dictate that 1.3 tonne of motor vehicle versus 120kg of bike and rider the vehicle would have right of way everytime, the bellend on the bike should be ridiculed for his lack of common sense and courtesy to other road users and if it is the same guy who had the run in with the angry bloke in the peugeot 405 he is heading for a fall, he will piss off the wrong person one day!


----------



## steve50 (21 Nov 2015)

[QUOTE 4016318, member: 9609"]well well well - the video seems to be from the same youtube site as "A Clown Takes a Prattfall" (the idiot in the peugeot 405) the voice of the cyclist is very similar too, it couldn't be, could it?[/QUOTE]
Yep, same guy, he's also blocked the video on CC due to "copyright claim" what a plum!


----------



## Dec66 (21 Nov 2015)

steve50 said:


> if it is the same guy who had the run in with the angry bloke in the peugeot 405 he is heading for a fall, he will piss off the wrong person one day!


Is it too much to hope that one day he encounters Ronnie Pickering?

What a video that would make...


----------



## steve50 (21 Nov 2015)

[QUOTE 4016642, member: 9609"]he is fairly quick on that bike for a 17 stone bloke - he's not related to Johan Lomu is he ? No wonder the person in the car backed up.[/QUOTE]

now your being pedantic, i was just guesstimating the weight bit he might be a nine stone weakling for all I know


----------



## steve50 (21 Nov 2015)

Seems the guy makes a habit of being a pratt, https://www.youtube.com/user/uphillfreewheeler


----------



## snorri (21 Nov 2015)

steve50 said:


> Common sense should dictate that 1.3 tonne of motor vehicle versus 120kg of bike and rider the vehicle would have right of way everytime,


Fortunately your variation of 'common sense' simply does not apply on our road network.


----------



## steve50 (21 Nov 2015)

snorri said:


> Fortunately your variation of 'common sense' simply does not apply on our road network.



I'm sorry? I don't get where you are coming from, I am saying it makes a sense to give way to a car, bus, truck or whatever it is rather than try and force a vehicle and driver to give way to a bike and rider. Why put yourself at risk for the sake of a few seconds.


----------



## Drago (21 Nov 2015)

[QUOTE 4016642, member: 9609"]he is fairly quick on that bike for a 17 stone bloke - he's not related to Johan Lomu is he ? No wonder the person in the car backed up.[/QUOTE]he's lighter than me, slower than me, and I'm no speed demon.

Why would anyone feel intimidated into reversing by a plum that sounds like Edmund Blackadder the 1 st? I'd have lost control of my faculties through laughing at the dweeb.


----------



## snorri (21 Nov 2015)

steve50 said:


> I'm sorry? I don't get where you are coming from, I am saying it makes a sense to give way to a car, bus, truck or whatever it is rather than try and force a vehicle and driver to give way to a bike and rider. Why put yourself at risk for the sake of a few seconds.


The rules of the road are quite clear, you ensure the road ahead is clear and will remain clear for long enough to allow you to complete the manoeuvre before pulling out to overtake a parked vehicle. The driver of the car clearly failed to do this as the cyclist had to take avoiding action to prevent a collision.
What happened after that is another matter.


----------



## bladesman73 (21 Nov 2015)

Looking at what this pratt is uploading on youtube,he's deranged. Only a matter of time before he pees off the wrong person. What a fool


----------



## rideswithmoobs (21 Nov 2015)

'Donot tailgate me' video is another fine example of this knob jockey


----------



## OskarTennisChampion (21 Nov 2015)

It's as if he just goes out looking for situations to manipulate.
He has obviously had something happen to him with a driver years back,so has vendetta on his mind.
Dangerous game


----------



## LCpl Boiled Egg (21 Nov 2015)

I heard he's been asked to join the Justice League of Camera Cyclists with Sue Perb and Traffic Droid.


----------



## Drago (21 Nov 2015)

I'm going to recommend to my MP a law that all cycle cams are fitted with explosives and a chump sensing detonator.


----------



## Dec66 (21 Nov 2015)

Do GoPros have instructions on how to remove them after an anal insertion?

A & E staff probably have to deal with that quite frequently, if YouTube is any indication.


----------



## Drago (21 Nov 2015)

A & E staff are mainly car drivers so ram them up even further.


----------



## Andy_R (21 Nov 2015)

steve50 said:


> Common sense should dictate that 1.3 tonne of motor vehicle versus 120kg of bike and rider the vehicle would have right of way everytime.......................



Ermmm....just to be pedantic, with the exception of motorways and a few certain A roads, everyone has right of way.....


----------



## Drago (21 Nov 2015)

No one has a right of way. The commodity does not exist in the sense that people tend to use the term.


----------

